# OCanada’s Small Knife Hoard



## Ocanada (Saturday at 4:55 AM)

I have just about reached knife capacity for my current living space, so thought it’d be a good time to share where my collection is at. These are the main ones, though I have a few in a drawer not shown 







From left to right:
- Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba 240mm
- Tsubaya Blue #2 Deba 210mm
- Yoshiaki Fujiwara Workhorse Gyuto 180mm
- Kaeru Honyaki Wide Petty 145mm






From left to right:
- Munetoshi Butcher 170mm
- Konosuke Sumiiro K-tip Gyuto 210mm
- Yu Kurosaki Fujin AS Gyuto 240mm
- Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Sujihiki 270mm






From left to right:
- CCK Kau Kong Chopper #1
- Mcusta Zanmai Chuka Bocho 180mm
- Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Nakiri 195mm
- Isamitsu Shirogami Nakiri 180mm
- Takada no Hamono Ginsan Nakiri 165mm


----------



## Qapla' (Saturday at 9:14 PM)

That's a pretty cool collection.

How do you most often use the CCK Kau Kong Chopper and the Mcusta Zanmai Chuka Bocho?

What do you most often use the 210mm deba for?



> Ocanada
> Location: Canada


No Canadian knives eh/Pas des couteaux canadiens han?


----------



## Ocanada (Saturday at 10:03 PM)

Qapla' said:


> That's a pretty cool collection.
> 
> How do you most often use the CCK Kau Kong Chopper and the Mcusta Zanmai Chuka Bocho?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I use the CCK Kau Kong Chopper most for chopping chickens Chinese style (which involves chopping the bones). The Zanmai is mainly used by my girlfriend, who was initially more used to Chinese cleaver shapes (though she has lately transitioned to a Takamura R2 gyuto!), though I do like to use it from time to time due to its height and thinness. 

The Deba is, to be honest, seldom used as I don’t break down fish that much, but it is nice to have and I want to get better with it. The large size is probably not the most practical for what I usually do, but I could not resist the appeal of a huge Deba. 

And unfortunately no Canadian knives  I haven’t really found a maker that appeals to me, though maybe in the future!


----------

